# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vizatime

## Harakiri

Zakonisht vizatoj gjate ndonje klase te merzitshme.

----------


## Harakiri



----------


## Kliti1

Shume mire!
Ca klase ishte ai vizatimi i pare?

----------


## Michaela

Shume bukur i paske vizatu...urime!

----------


## Harakiri

Faleminderit, vizatimin e pare me duket se e bera ne klasen e "ligjit ne biznes". Tregon sa me intereson biznesi :)...dhe ndoshta ligji. Jo se bej shaka.

Kete e bera sot ne klasen "organizatat jo per perfitim" (non-profit organizations, nuk e di termin perkates ne Shqip) nderkohe qe profesori na kendonte se si kishim dale ne test.

----------


## no name

Pergezime per temen , shum vizatime te bukura :)

----------


## idushe_

> Faleminderit, vizatimin e pare me duket se e bera ne klasen e "ligjit ne biznes". Tregon sa me intereson biznesi :)...dhe ndoshta ligji. Jo se bej shaka.
> 
> Kete e bera sot ne klasen "organizatat jo per perfitim" (non-profit organizations, nuk e di termin perkates ne Shqip) nderkohe qe profesori na kendonte se si kishim dale ne test.



shume te bukura vizatimet .. komplimente nga una ..!

po ket  qe ke vizatu kujt i ngjan ky apo ke pare endrra me majmuna :) (joke)

Respekte!

----------


## Kliti1

> Faleminderit, vizatimin e pare me duket se e bera ne klasen e "ligjit ne biznes". Tregon sa me intereson biznesi :)...dhe ndoshta ligji. Jo se bej shaka.
> 
> Kete e bera sot ne klasen "organizatat jo per perfitim" (non-profit organizations, nuk e di termin perkates ne Shqip) nderkohe qe profesori na kendonte se si kishim dale ne test.


Duhet ta zgjithesh kete problem shpejt se po te mbaroje shkolla nuk do vizatosh dot me.
Po mire , ca permasash kane dhe pse nuk vizaton ne leter tamam vizatimi?
A je mundu me i botu diku?
A ke mare mesime ne vizatim, ose ke qef qe te?
Kam nji shok qe eshte artist.

----------


## _DANIELA_

> 


Shume bukur.Sidomos kjo e dyta.
Suksese;)

----------


## FierAkja143

ca vizatimi kur po "kendonte" rezultatet e testit profi!!! :D
duket sa i "kenaqur" ishe me rezultatin tend :)

----------


## Harakiri

Faleminderit per komplimentet. Kete autoportret e bera sot pasi mbarova se lexuari 150 faqe nga Faulkner (keshtu ndodh kur i le per diten e fundit). Tani qe e shoh jam treguar modest me gojen sepse ne te vertete me shkon nga veshi ne vesh.





> Duhet ta zgjithesh kete problem shpejt se po te mbaroje shkolla nuk do vizatosh dot me.
> Po mire , ca permasash kane dhe pse nuk vizaton ne leter tamam vizatimi?
> A je mundu me i botu diku?
> A ke mare mesime ne vizatim, ose ke qef qe te?
> Kam nji shok qe eshte artist.


Une nuk i jam futur artit sepse jam dembel, shume stile pikturimi nuk i kuptoj fare (i.e. abstrakt) dhe nuk kam patur ndonjehere qejf te vizatoj molle, vazo lulesh e te tilla gjera (qe me sa di duhen pikturuar ad nauseam qe te mesosh dicka). Mbasi tregoj nje ndjenje qe kam brenda kam tendencen ta braktis vizatimin edhe sikur mos te jete kompletuar. 




> ca vizatimi kur po "kendonte" rezultatet e testit profi!!! :D
> duket sa i "kenaqur" ishe me rezultatin tend :)


Lere mos na e kujto se vetem per 1 pyetje (nga 6) qe kisha dhene pergjigje te pamjaftueshme me eshte ulur nota ne 70%. E c'fare pyetje! "A eshte interneti mass media?" Po profesor, po eshte.

----------


## "JM"

shume te bukura por pse nuk studion per art ti?edhe un keshtu fillova qe e vogel tani kam sakrifikuar cdo gje per te filluar shkollen e aritit ne uk.pasioni sduhet te mbaroje kurr

----------


## Harakiri

Disa fytyra meshkujsh. I vetmi qe kam bazuar nga nje origjine e jashtme eshte ai ne mes te rreshtin e dyte (personazh negativ nga nje film i vjeter me Van Damme).


E dashura. Disa tipare nuk jane aty ku duhen por s'kam qene i edukuar ne art prandaj s'i di permasat e fytyres. :P

----------


## Harakiri

Po i beja ca foto vetes te shikoja progresin e kurrizit (jam paksa i dhene mbas palestres) edhe mbasi luajta pak me filterat e photoshop me doli kjo: 
Ja po i jap nje titull melodramatik: Apati mesnate (haha!)
Edhe cmimi: $1,000,000. ;)

Na falni per injorancen zonja e zoterinj artiste!

----------


## niktironci

Urime shume te bukura , dhe me pelqejne.
Une nuk jam piktor, por ju vizatoni shume mire dhe jepni karaktere te ndryshme e cila eshte e veshtire per shume vete qe te bejne nje gje te tille .
Me pelqeu vizatimi i asaj vajzes sepse jep nje karakter te bute dhe shume naiv .
Me anen e vizatimit ti shpreh shume bukur nje ndjenje te brendeshme.
Merr disa klasa per pikture sepse vizatimet duken mjafte premtuese.Provo po munde te pikturosh c`faredo lloj gjeje.Pac fat.

----------


## BvizioN

Te bukura, urime.

Piktura ka qene pasioni im i femijerise (akoma mbaj ca vizatime te vjetra) por dalngadale me eshte larguar. Vizatoj nganjehere portrete me laps ( mbase do sjell ca ne forum ) por teper rralle. Nuk jam i mire per piktura me bojera.

Ka dicka te veqante ne punimet e tua! Fytyra te ashpra me struktura trupore te tipit Hulk. Duket qe perveq piktures ke pasion dhe kalitjen fizike :)

Suksese

----------


## Harakiri

Faleminderit per fjalet e mira, niktironci dhe Zeri_i_Mirdites. Ne fakt s'besoj se do kem mundesi te marr klasa arti sepse sapo mbarova universitetin (per qeveri/politike) keshtu qe tani jam ne kerkim pune. Te them te drejten s'me kane terhequr ndonjehere kurset e artit sepse me duket shume pune qe te permiresoj thjesht nje kenaqesi qe kam. Sa per pikturat me bojera as mua s'ma fishkellen fare. Ne fakt as nga hijet s'marr vesh shume hahah! Po ja pavaresisht nga mungesa e pervojes ose edukimit ne art prap kenaqem kur me del ndonje vizatim sic dua. Se per nder 90% e tyre perfundojne ne kosh.

Po ve edhe ca te tjera qe i kam paraqitur ne nje "nenforum" tjeter ketu tek forumi Shqiptar. Keta jane personazhe nga lojera elektronike. Sipas rradhes fillojne nga me i perkohshmi gjer ne 4 vjet me pare:

----------


## Harakiri



----------


## Harakiri

Une me kurrizin tim! :P


Lina Inverse, nje personazh nga nje loje e famshme.


Demon Hunter, nga e njejta loje.

----------


## F Fanatic

> 


Keni esht ky?Them se mund ta beje me mire ate lart se ngjan me shume me akumen!!
mos eshte yugo ky se e kam fiksim bloody roar!

----------

Mikelino (23-01-2015)

----------

